# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  กาวบัดกรี-กาวไฟฟ้า WIRE GLUE ไม่ต้องใช้หัวแร้ง ไม่ใช้ตะกั่ว ปลอดภัยต่อสุขภาพ

## Import

*กาวบัดกรีหรือกาวไฟฟ้า WIRE GLUE ไม่ต้องใช้หัวแร้ง ไม่ใช้ตะกั่ว ไม่ใช้ความร้อน ไม่มีสารพิษ ปลอดภัย *  


WIRE GLUE เป็นนาโนเทคโนโลยีใหม่จาก USA มีส่วนประกอบของสารคาร์บอนในตัวกาว ทำให้มีคุณสมบัติเป็นสื่อทางไฟฟ้า ใช้เชื่อมต่ออุปกรณ์อิเล็กทรอนิกส์ได้โดยไม่ต้องใช้หัวแรงกับตะกั่ว*คุณสมบัติ*
- ใช้เชื่อมติดอุปกรณ์อิเล็กทรอนิกส์โดยไม่ต้องใช้หัวแร้งกับตะกั่ว(ในบางกรณี)
- ใช้ในยามฉุกเฉินในกรณีที่ไม่มีไฟฟ้าหรือหัวแร้งตะกั่ว เช่น พักแรมตามป่า หรือ พกติดกระเป๋าเครื่องมือ ติดรถ ติดบ้าน ฯลฯ
- ใช้ประดิษฐ์งานอดิเรกหรือซ่อมแซมของใช้ในครัวเรือนเช่นโทรศัพท์,สายไฟ อื่นๆ
- ใช้ได้ดีสำหรับการซ่อมอุปกรณ์อิเล็กทรอนิกส์ที่มีความไวต่อความร้อน จึงทำให้การซ่อมแซมบางอย่างเป็นไปค่อนข้างง่ายและสะดวก
- ใช้ในงานที่การใช้หัวแร้งเป็นเรื่องยากหรือไม่อาจจะใช้หัวแร้งได้
- ฯลฯ

*ตัวอย่างบางส่วนในการใช้กาวไฟฟ้าในงานเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสารและวงจรอิเล็กทรอนิกส์อย่างง่าย*
ภาพการต่อวงจรอิเล็กทรอนิกส์อย่างง่ายๆ


ภาพการเปลื่ยนแบตเตอรี่แบคอัพของเครื่อง Alinco DR-510
คลิกที่รูปภาพ 

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้*
- กาวไฟฟ้า WIRE GLUE อยู่ในแพคตามรูปใหญ่ด้านบน

*ราคา :* ขวดกระปุกหรือแพคละ 350.00 บาท

*ช่องทางการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วไทย ค่าจัดส่ง +50.00 บาท ผู้ขายจะไปไปรษณีย์จัดส่งวันอังคารและวันศุกร์หรือเมื่อมียอดซื้อหลายรายการจะทำการจัดส่งให้ในวันรุ่งขึ้น

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจติดต่อ :* ทางหน้ากระทู้,ข้อความส่วนตัว หรือ โทร. 


ส่งคุณ รุ่ง อ.นาดี จ.ปราจีนบุรี เลขที่ EMS = EI014807295TH
ส่งโรงแรมคำแสด จ.กาญจนบุรี EMS เลขที่ EI014646390TH
ส่งบริษัท วี.เอ็ม.ซี เชฟตี้กลาส เลขที่ EMS = EI014672077TH
ส่งคุณ นรินทร์ จังหวัดเชียงใหม่ เลขที่ EMS = EI164862448TH
ส่งคุณ พิเชษฐุ์ จังหวัดสมุทรสาคร เลขที่ EMS = EI216324923TH
ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ (บางปู) เลขที่ EMS = EH315257978TH
ส่งคุณ จิรันธนิน (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) เลขที่ EMS = EH240495234TH
ส่งคุณ วัฒนา (หลักสี่) เลขที่ EMS = EI373617106TH
ส่งคุณ ธนภัทร (คลองจั่น) หมายเลข EMS = EH747148459TH
ส่งคุณ โกสินทร์ (รามอินทรา) หมายเลข EMS = EH747148462TH
ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อภิรักษ์ (ยะรัง) หมายเลข EMS = EH747147246TH
ส่งคุณ อภิชัย (นิคมน้ำอูน) EMS = EI536204049TH  วันที่ 09/12/54
ส่ง บจก. ว.ทวีพัฒนา (บางนา) EMS = EI761197685TH  วันที่ 17/04/55
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (ศรีสะเกษ) EMS = EI881495385TH  วันที่ 11/06/55
ส่งคุณ สุทธิศักดิ์ (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EJ193512515TH  วันที่ 30/07/55 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)
ส่งคุณ โชคชัย (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EJ400176136TH  วันที่ 14/09/55
ส่งคุณ รัชเดช (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = EJ193752334TH  วันที่ 03/10/55
ส่งคุณ สมชาย (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EJ193754370TH  วันที่ 05/10/55
ส่งคุณ ฮัมดาน (พระโขนง) EMS = EJ400320442TH  วันที่ 08/10/55
ส่งคุณ อนุวัตร์ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EJ400393379TH  วันที่ 19/11/55
ส่งคุณ สุขกร (ตาคลี) EMS = EJ485315922TH  วันที่ 21/12/55
ส่งร้าน Konkkank (นครปฐม) EMS = EJ400239366TH  วันที่ 24/12/55
ส่งคุณ ศิริพงษ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ400276655TH  วันที่ 08/01/56
ส่งคุณ บวรกูล (จตุจักร) EMS = EJ486245471TH  วันที่ 14/02/56
ส่งคุณ จ่าเอกสมพงษ์ (นราธิวาส) EMS = EJ486261443TH  วันที่ 22/02/56
ส่งคุณ คเณศ (พระประแดง) EMS = EJ486262126TH  วันที่ 23/02/56
ส่งคุณ Eulogio (อ่าวอุดม) EMS = EJ485566174TH  วันที่ 22/03/56
ส่งคุณ ธนถร (มหาสารคาม) EMS = EJ485597225TH  วันที่ 02/05/56 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)
ส่งคุณ อดุลย์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EJ889501585TH  วันที่ 05/07/56
ส่งคุณ สิทธิพัฒน์ (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = EJ889513181TH  วันที่ 16/07/56
ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (หนองขาหย่าง) EMS = EJ889513195TH  วันที่ 16/07/56
ส่งคุณ วีรพงศ์ (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EK262604452TH  วันที่ 06/08/56
ส่งคุณ พรรษมณ (บางรัก) EMS = EK262807203TH  วันที่ 09/09/56
ส่งคุณ ภัธนา (เชียงราย) EMS= EK637910880TH  วันที่ 01/11/56
ส่งคุณ ชัชวาลย์ (วังทอง) EMS = EK637060542TH  วันที่ 25/11/56
ส่งคุณ ประพัฒน์ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EK489340410TH  วันที่ 17/02/57
ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ศักดิ์ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EK490168541TH  วันที่ 20/03/57
ส่งคุณ สรวุฒ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EK489171101TH  วันที่ 27/03/57
ส่ง บ.เซอร์วิสออยล์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EL051056321TH  วันที่ 02/06/57
ส่งคุณ จิรพัฒน์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EL313916814TH  วันที่ 01/07/57
ส่งคุณ ไพรัตน์ (บางกรวย) EMS = EK963715895TH  วันที่ 04/07/57
ส่งคุณ ณัฐดนย์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EL088280308TH  วันที่ 18/08/57
ส่งคุณ อภิชิต (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EL635604312TH  วันที่ 06/11/57
ส่งคุณ พรรษมณ (บางรัก) EMS = EL635792880TH  วันที่ 21/11/57 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)
ส่ง บริษัท โค้ดพลัส (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EN700673377TH  วันที่ 12/12/57
ส่งคุณ เสาวณิต (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EN700704406TH  วันที่ 06/01/58 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)
ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN689503688TH  วันที่ 19/01/58
ส่งคุณ ณัฐพล (เสริมงาม) EMS = EN689443785TH  วันที่ 23/01/58
ส่งคุณ เชาวน์วัศ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EL817280448TH  วันที่ 20/02/58
ส่งคุณ ณัฎฐิยา (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN815394703TH  วันที่ 23/02/58
ส่งคุณ ชัยพจน์ (บางนา) EMS = EL817312698TH  วันที่ 06/03/58
ส่งคุณ ปกรณ์ (บางกรวย) EMS = EL817330921TH  วันที่ 16/03/58
ส่งคุณ ศุภมงคล (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN459859594TH  วันที่ 02/06/58
ส่ง บริษัทออสม่าอินเตอร์เทรด (บางพลี) EMS = EB327750332TH  วันที่ 12/06/58
ส่งคุณ สุทธิศักดิ์ (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EN459574186TH  วันที่ 15/06/58 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)
ส่งคุณ พิพัฒน์ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EN459662708TH  วันที่ 16/06/58
ส่งคุณ เฉลิมฉัตร (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN506087383TH  วันที่ 05/08/58
ส่งคุณ ศตวรรษ (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EN507823699TH  วันที่ 12/09/58
ส่งคุณ วินัด (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN528025981TH  วันที่ 17/09/58
ส่งคุณ ปัญญา (รังสิต) EMS = EN508147181TH  วันที่ 28/10/58
ส่งคุณ พันธพัฒน์ (อุ้มผาง) EMS = EP403041813TH  วันที่ 23/11/58
ส่งคุณ สมดี (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EP402768834TH  วันที่ 18/12/58 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)
ส่งคุณ Tanawin (สามเสนใน) EMS = EP213109846TH  วันที่ 14/01/59 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)
ส่งคุณ นวพงษ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP213343367TH  วันที่ 02/02/59
ส่งคุณ ณัฐกานต์ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EH400560995TH  วันที่ 23/02/59
ส่งคุณ เกรียงไกร (ชุมพร) EMS = EP212861317TH  วันที่ 21/03/59
ส่งคุณ ชลากร (นนทบุรี) EMS = EP868691116TH  วันที่ 04/05/59
ส่งคุณ อาณัติ (ยะลา) EMS = EP871225278TH  วันที่ 15/06/59
ส่งคุณ ไพศาล (นนทบุรี) EMS = EP912287570TH  วันที่ 12/10/59
ส่งคุณ พรรษมณ (บางรัก) EMS = EP912309479TH  วันที่ 13/10/59 (จำนวน 3 กระปุก)
ส่งคุณ วิภาวี (องครักษ์) EMS = ER905150165TH  วันที่ 18/04/60 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)
ส่งคุณ สุมิตร์ (นครปฐม) EMS = ED066871351TH  วันที่ 02/06/60
ส่งคุณ ชุคม (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = ED096124715TH  วันที่ 23/06/60
ส่งคุณ ศัลยพงษ์ (จตุจักร) EMS = ED195732584TH  วันที่ 06/10/60
ส่งคุณ เกริกขจร (พะเยา) EMS = ED195783325TH  วันที่ 10/10/60
ส่งคุณ ศิลา (รองเมือง) EMS = ED195756784TH  วันที่ 11/10/60
ส่งคุณ วิโรจน์ (นนทบุรี) EMS = ED195756798TH  วันที่ 11/10/60
ส่งคุณ สถาพร (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = ED344341077TH  วันที่ 15/02/61
ส่งคุณ นพคุณ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = ED344336633TH  วันที่ 17/02/61
ส่งคุณ ธนาภรณ์ (นครปฐม) EMS = ED366137909TH  วันที่ 09/03/61
ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (ชลบุรี) EMS = ED429550861TH  วันที่ 15/05/61
ส่งคุณ วิทยา (บึงสามพัน) EMS = ED547528301TH  วันที่ 11/09/61
ส่งคุณ สุวัฒน์ (มหาราช) EMS = ED610415715TH  วันที่ 15/11/61
ส่งคุณ ฐากูร (รองเมือง) EMS = ED629175870TH  วันที่ 04/12/61
ส่งคุณ วรณัฐ (บ้านฉาง) EMS = ED689534566TH  วันที่ 28/01/62
ส่งคุณ ขจรพงศ์ (อ้อมใหญ่) EMS = EI139481487TH  วันที่ 20/08/62
ส่ง นิวเทรด (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EI258646181TH  วันที่ 25/09/62
ส่งคุณ ธนกร (​สามพราน) EMS = EI604608019TH  วันที่ 18/01/63 




*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อดุลย์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EJ889501585TH  วันที่ 05/07/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สิทธิพัฒน์ (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = EJ889513181TH  วันที่ 16/07/56
ส่งคุณ ธรรมรัฐ (หนองขาหย่าง) EMS = EJ889513195TH  วันที่ 16/07/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วีรพงศ์ (ราษฎร์บูรณะ) EMS = EK262604452TH  วันที่ 06/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรรษมณ (บางรัก) EMS = EK262807203TH  วันที่ 09/09/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภัธนา (เชียงราย) EMS= EK637910880TH  วันที่ 01/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัชวาลย์ (วังทอง) EMS = EK637060542TH  วันที่ 25/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประพัฒน์ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EK489340410TH  วันที่ 17/02/57

----------


## chonlanotr

ใช้เชื่อมวงจรอิเล็กทรอนิก แทนการบัดกรีได้เลยหรือเปล่าครับ พวก Breakout  แบบนี้ http://www.adafruit.com/products/746 ได้เลยหรือเปล่าครับ
ถ้าใช่ขอวิธีสั่งซื้อด้วยครับ

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ศักดิ์ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EK490168541TH  วันที่ 20/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สรวุฒ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EK489171101TH  วันที่ 27/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่ง บ.เซอร์วิสออยล์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EL051056321TH  วันที่ 02/06/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จิรพัฒน์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EL313916814TH  วันที่ 01/07/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ไพรัตน์ (บางกรวย) EMS = EK963715895TH  วันที่ 04/07/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐดนย์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EL088280308TH  วันที่ 18/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชิต (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EL635604312TH  วันที่ 06/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรรษมณ (บางรัก) EMS = EL635792880TH  วันที่ 21/11/57 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัท โค้ดพลัส (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EN700673377TH  วันที่ 12/12/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เสาวณิต (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EN700704406TH  วันที่ 06/01/58 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN689503688TH  วันที่ 19/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐพล (เสริมงาม) EMS = EN689443785TH  วันที่ 23/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชาวน์วัศ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EL817280448TH  วันที่ 20/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฎฐิยา (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN815394703TH  วันที่ 23/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัยพจน์ (บางนา) EMS = EL817312698TH  วันที่ 06/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปกรณ์ (บางกรวย) EMS = EL817330921TH  วันที่ 16/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภมงคล (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN459859594TH  วันที่ 02/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัทออสม่าอินเตอร์เทรด (บางพลี) EMS = EB327750332TH  วันที่ 12/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิพัฒน์ (สามเสนใน) EMS = EN459662708TH  วันที่ 16/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เฉลิมฉัตร (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EN506087383TH  วันที่ 05/08/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศตวรรษ (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EN507823699TH  วันที่ 12/09/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วินัด (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN528025981TH  วันที่ 17/09/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปัญญา (รังสิต) EMS = EN508147181TH  วันที่ 28/10/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พันธพัฒน์ (อุ้มผาง) EMS = EP403041813TH  วันที่ 23/11/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมดี (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EP402768834TH  วันที่ 18/12/58 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ Tanawin (สามเสนใน) EMS = EP213109846TH  วันที่ 14/01/59 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นวพงษ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP213343367TH  วันที่ 02/02/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐกานต์ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EH400560995TH  วันที่ 23/02/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกรียงไกร (ชุมพร) EMS = EP212861317TH  วันที่ 21/03/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชลากร (นนทบุรี) EMS = EP868691116TH  วันที่ 04/05/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อาณัติ (ยะลา) EMS = EP871225278TH  วันที่ 15/06/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ไพศาล (นนทบุรี) EMS = EP912287570TH  วันที่ 12/10/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรรษมณ (บางรัก) EMS = EP912309479TH  วันที่ 13/10/59 (จำนวน 3 กระปุก)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิภาวี (องครักษ์) EMS = ER905150165TH  วันที่ 18/04/60 (จำนวน 2 กระปุก)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุมิตร์ (นครปฐม) EMS = ED066871351TH  วันที่ 02/06/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชุคม (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = ED096124715TH  วันที่ 23/06/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศัลยพงษ์ (จตุจักร) EMS = ED195732584TH  วันที่ 06/10/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกริกขจร (พะเยา) EMS = ED195783325TH  วันที่ 10/10/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศิลา (รองเมือง) EMS = ED195756784TH  วันที่ 11/10/60
ส่งคุณ วิโรจน์ (นนทบุรี) EMS = ED195756798TH  วันที่ 11/10/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สถาพร (ลาดกระบัง) EMS = ED344341077TH  วันที่ 15/02/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นพคุณ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = ED344336633TH  วันที่ 17/02/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนาภรณ์ (นครปฐม) EMS = ED366137909TH  วันที่ 09/03/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภกร (ชลบุรี) EMS = ED429550861TH  วันที่ 15/05/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิทยา (บึงสามพัน) EMS = ED547528301TH  วันที่ 11/09/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุวัฒน์ (มหาราช) EMS = ED610415715TH  วันที่ 15/11/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ฐากูร (รองเมือง) EMS = ED629175870TH  วันที่ 04/12/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วรณัฐ (บ้านฉาง) EMS = ED689534566TH  วันที่ 28/01/62

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ขจรพงศ์ (อ้อมใหญ่) EMS = EI139481487TH  วันที่ 20/08/62

----------


## Import

ส่ง นิวเทรด (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EI258646181TH  วันที่ 25/09/62

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนกร (​สามพราน) EMS = EI604608019TH  วันที่ 18/01/63

----------

